
Tell the UK Home Office to Protect Encryption - Xophmeister
https://action.openrightsgroup.org/tell-home-office-protect-encryption
======
iamben
I'm surprised they're not using the WannaCry situation with this - surely it's
the perfect, relevant example here? A government promises to have complete
control over something, and assign their _best_ people to work on it - and
still it ends up in the real world, damaging the people it's meant to protect.

~~~
vorotato
There are foreign powers licking their lips for the total collapse of the
British empire. I can see the headlines 2018, literally all British
information compromised. Banking, Gov't, everything.

